# 27 x 1 1/4



## chris667 (6 Aug 2009)

I need a pair of 27 x 1 1/4 rims or complete wheels for Kermit, my beautiful 1970s road bike (see the special interest section).
Have you got anything?


----------



## MajorMantra (6 Aug 2009)

SJS do rims as well as an 8 speed 27" wheelset (27x1). Possibly more than you want to spend though.

Matthew


----------



## chris667 (6 Aug 2009)

Kermit is a beautiful bike, and is easily the most finely built machine I've ever owned. As such, he deserves the best.

I try to buy secondhand whenever I can, though, because there's already such a lot of good stuff out there and I think it's a pity to see it go to waste.


----------



## MajorMantra (6 Aug 2009)

Whereabouts are you? If you live near a bike charity it'd be worth a look as they often get given old road bikes with 27 inchers.

Matthew


----------



## bagpuss (8 Aug 2009)

I have all sorts of 27X1 1/4 wheels {pairs} can you be more specific on the make of hubs you are looking for and what width .


----------



## chris667 (8 Aug 2009)

Well, the bike is smothered in early Campag Record/Pista, but I'm replacing all of that with things I'm not teriffied of breaking, and keeping the original equipment in a box so I can take it out and polish it once in a while. 
So, really, any old but ordinary stuff will do. I'd prefer hooked rims in alloy, and wide flange hubs. Spacing is 126mm. 36h, because I'm a large chap and need strong wheels.


----------



## bagpuss (8 Aug 2009)

Chris.I will PM you with pictures and a price next week.Regards Paul


----------

